# all wheel drive gti



## streetrunnervr6 (Aug 27, 2011)

is it possible to take the parts from a 1996-1997 vw passat 4 motion rear end assembly and install them on a 1999 vw golf vr6 2 door just a thought !!!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Certainly the rear Passat floor section would not fit the Golf/GTI. The rear suspension would also not fit. The 4motion system will not fit without cutting out the original rear floor and welding in a new one from a Golf/GTI 4motion car.

Wouldn't the Passat longitudinal drivetrain orientation (common with the Audi A4) be a bit of a problem in a transverse drivetrain car?


----------



## eatonrabbit. (Apr 16, 2009)

anything is possible.


----------



## streetrunnervr6 (Aug 27, 2011)

i like that


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

streetrunnervr6 said:


> is it possible to take the parts from a 1996-1997 vw passat 4 motion rear end assembly and install them on a 1999 vw golf vr6 2 door just a thought !!!


As said, anything is possible. With enough cash, you could do it.

Buying a late 90's early 2000's Audi with quattro AWD may be cheaper. And in the end of the day, you have an Audi. . . . . . . .


----------



## SinisterMind (Feb 27, 2004)

streetrunnervr6 said:


> is it possible to take the parts from a 1996-1997 vw passat 4 motion rear end assembly and install them on a 1999 vw golf vr6 2 door just a thought !!!


It's not a direct swap. It's been done before. The trunk floor must be raised to allow rear differential to fit. The conversion is not cheap unless you do everything yourself.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

The OP lists '96-97 which is a B4 chassis and called Syncro.
'96 applies to the European introduction of the B5 Passat based on the Audi chassis and is called 4motion.

If he uses a 4motion rear, he will have a wider rear track and also 5x112 PCD.
His Golf is 5x100 PCD and narrower rear track.

For the OP, I would strongly suggest you find a European Mk3 Golf VR6 Syncro.
The work has been done by VW and everything is present including a 2.9L VR6.

If you use Syncro parts from other generations, you will have to make custom parts, or source original parts which will add up quickly. Many parts are NLA, so consider that when deciding what you want to do.

This is a Golf 3 Syncro with VR6.


----------



## sleepin gti (Jan 21, 2011)

give it a go, i been planning on doing this to the vrt for a while but i wanna wait til i decide if im goin to swap an R in it or not cuz i want real power with all wheel drive..... cept in a mk3 lol

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...4motion-56k-warning-D&p=69791358#post69791358

theres another link if i find it ill post it


----------

